# TVersity vs. Orb



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the use of Orb as opposed to TVersity. I am currently using TVersity and do like it, but it has its limitations in that it forces you to see "Internet" links that never seem to work for me. I would rather just see items sorted as I want them from my PC.

- Merg


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd be interested in hearing about this also. I have downloaded ORB but haven't found time to try it out.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the use of Orb as opposed to TVersity. I am currently using TVersity and do like it, but it has its limitations in that it forces you to see "Internet" links that never seem to work for me. I would rather just see items sorted as I want them from my PC.
> 
> - Merg


I have tested out TVersity, WMP11, Allegro, Fuppes, Nero, and Orb. I didn't like the folder structure of WMP plus it doesn't transcode video. Allegro - no transcoding. Nero was nice - but a resource hog. Fuppes - probably as good as TVersity - but a real PITA to configure. Orb - no control over transcoding, and not as many media options. But it has the easiest interface outside of Nero. So I settled on TVersity which has a good balance of media types and transcoding control and ease of use.

I would say Orb and Nero come the closest to true 'plug n play' usability. Fuppes and to a lesser degree TVersity require foreknowledge of codecs, parameters, etc - technically difficult. And WMP and Allegro - totally unusable to me.

That is just my experience with some of the windows based media servers - really you should download and use the various servers so you can get a feel for how they work for you.


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> I have tested out TVersity, WMP11, Allegro, Fuppes, Nero, and Orb...


bhelton,

A very useful post. Its been pasted into the D* FAQ document I keep for reference.

I haven't had time to configure my Media Share yet. (And probably wont until they allow the server logon/logoff messages to be disabled)

Thanks,
dd


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I am using Roxio Easy Media Creator 10, seems to be very versatile, works well with my HR20's. I like how it integrates all it programs into one another, photos, music, video, transcoding, etc. I prefer if easily over Nero.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree about Orb...it worked flawlessly for me but since you can't adjust transcoding, video looks like crud compared to Tversity...


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on the use of Orb as opposed to TVersity. I am currently using TVersity and do like it, but it has its limitations in that it forces you to see "Internet" links that never seem to work for me. I would rather just see items sorted as I want them from my PC.
> 
> - Merg


I use wmp11 for pictures and music and orb for video. on the orb help screen it has links to all the codecs you will need to play video. Also you can access your media and pc files anywhere and even turn on your webcam from another location. The only thing i do not like about orb is you cannot tweak video settings to make the video picture better. I have used tversitybefore but could'nt get video to work. also video does'nt work in wmp11 either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I'd like to stick with TVersity if someone has any advice on how to get all those Internet links to work, such as the Featured Radio or Internet Radio links. Whenever I select one of them, all of the links have X's next to them and don't work. The same goes for any of the preloaded video links.

- Merg


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, I'd like to stick with TVersity if someone has any advice on how to get all those Internet links to work, such as the Featured Radio or Internet Radio links. Whenever I select one of them, all of the links have X's next to them and don't work. The same goes for any of the preloaded video links.
> 
> - Merg


Try using the HR20 with WAV support profile. That is how I got the internet radio to work. Also, I had to choose Windows Media 9 (Windows Media 8 is the default) on the transcoding page to get some stations to work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

boilerjt said:


> Try using the HR20 with WAV support profile. That is how I got the internet radio to work. Also, I had to choose Windows Media 9 (Windows Media 8 is the default) on the transcoding page to get some stations to work.


I have it set up as an HR20, but I'll hafta check on the other settings. I'll try it out later tonight and get back to you.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> I agree about Orb...it worked flawlessly for me but since you can't adjust transcoding, video looks like crud compared to Tversity...


Transcoding is based on available bandwith. The more bandwith, the better the picture.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

bhelton71 said:


> I have tested out TVersity, WMP11, Allegro, Fuppes, Nero, and Orb. I didn't like the folder structure of WMP plus it doesn't transcode video. Allegro - no transcoding. Nero was nice - but a resource hog. Fuppes - probably as good as TVersity - but a real PITA to configure. Orb - no control over transcoding, and not as many media options. But it has the easiest interface outside of Nero. So I settled on TVersity which has a good balance of media types and transcoding control and ease of use.
> 
> I would say Orb and Nero come the closest to true 'plug n play' usability. Fuppes and to a lesser degree TVersity require foreknowledge of codecs, parameters, etc - technically difficult. And WMP and Allegro - totally unusable to me.
> 
> That is just my experience with some of the windows based media servers - really you should download and use the various servers so you can get a feel for how they work for you.


Great post - very informative!

I have been using TVersity and it works for most media but live TV sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. I have had no luck at all setting up a folder structure other than the default. Every time I read their instructions it makes my head pound.

I might try out Fuppes just to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been using TVersity also but I am frustrated with the cases where some links don't play. But others play fine and I compare the URLs and they look fine.

In fact, if I have a URL which does not play in TVersity, I paste the exact link into my browser and up comes WMP11 and it play fine so the link is OK.

Is there some setting which will allow more time for the computer to search before timing out and getting that not found yellow bar.

I have a HR20-700, and I don't understand the tip to use WAV support file. How do I do that?


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

All the links in orb work fine. also when used tversity before i had the same issues where links did not play.


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

yuppers519 said:


> All the links in orb work fine. also when used tversity before i had the same issues where links did not play.


Guess I need to study ORB more, as with first look, I did not see how to put in a link. Need to understand how to structure all my 'stuff'.

Thanks.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

I use Tversity mostly because at first I couldn't get WMP to work (and still can't on my main computer). Now, I use it mostly because it works great, if not better with my PS3. With the PS3 remote, you have control over FF, RW, as well as the other normal controls (pause, stop, etc.)


----------

